# Glue off



## chumpzter (Jun 14, 2015)

Who knows the best way to remove the glue left after peeling label off wine bottle label so i can reuse . thx


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 14, 2015)

I have found that brake cleaner works very well for most glues.

For some glues, an overnight soak in Oxyclean works quite well and is not as noxious.


----------



## Thig (Jun 14, 2015)

I use WD40,spray on, let it soak a minute and it comes right off. Then just wash good with soap to get WD40 off.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 14, 2015)

I use acetone - it works really well , plus it is not an aerosol.


----------



## Troll (Jun 14, 2015)

De-solv-it works good and is mild. Goof off is quicker but will ruin clothing etc.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 14, 2015)

Goo Gone is awesome. Be careful to keep it away from the neck and inside of the bottle. Spray, sit a few minutes, wipe clean, then wash with Dawn and rinse till the bubbles are all gone.


----------



## gratus_fermentatio (Oct 6, 2015)

Overnight soak in hot water/oxiclean usually takes those labels right off.
Regards, GF.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 6, 2015)

For stubborn glue residue, I use a Brillo pad and hot water. Works like a charm and no chemicals (other than the soap in the pad).


----------



## jemiller59 (Oct 6, 2015)

I let them soak in step one overnight or longer and then use a scouring pad.


----------



## acorn (Oct 6, 2015)

I always recycle store bought wine bottles. In 80% cases kerosene does it best. Acetone/rubbing alcohol works well on some glues and excellent for removing printed ink, as in "Best Before" marks. If neither works, wire brush and soapy water most certainly will.


----------



## Jc5066 (Oct 26, 2015)

Lighter fluid works good too


----------



## rflora26 (Dec 22, 2015)

Goof off works great


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 22, 2015)

Acetone...


----------



## jayhkr (Dec 22, 2015)

Guess I do it the hard way. Soak in hot water for 10 minutes, then take a razor blade to them. Scrub what little is left on.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 23, 2015)

jayhkr said:


> Guess I do it the hard way. Soak in hot water for 10 minutes, then take a razor blade to them. Scrub what little is left on.



Yes - alot are like that - and others you literally fight to get the adhesive off. I know which bottles I do not want because of the adhesive that they use.


----------



## dallase (Mar 28, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Yes - alot are like that - and others you literally fight to get the adhesive off. I know which bottles I do not want because of the adhesive that they use.



19 Crimes.. avoid like the plague.

I find that using my heat gun works really good. Get the glass nice and hot, and the labels come off with very little residue. What little there is left I use soap and hot water with a brillo (after bottle cools).

I suppose you could put a whole bunch in the oven, say 250 for 20 minutes... but you would want a oven mit or towel to hold the neck while you peel off the labels. I havent tried this yet, but I suspect it would work pretty slick and save some time over holding a heat gun to them 1 by 1.

I still use my goo gone sometimes for those tough ones...


----------



## Natrix (Mar 28, 2016)

Also use Goo Gone.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 28, 2016)

dallase said:


> I suppose you could put a whole bunch in the oven, say 250 for 20 minutes... but you would want a oven mit or towel to hold the neck while you peel off the labels.



This is exactly what I do. Load a batch, wait 20 minutes at about 200F, then take one out, put another in its place, peel label on the first, and repeat a few dozen times.


----------



## TonyR (Mar 29, 2016)

For stubborn glue i use odorless mineral spirits. You can pick up a gal can at home depot for a few bucks and it enough to last a lifetime.


----------



## WAC4504 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Kitchen cabinet glue remover.*



chumpzter said:


> Who knows the best way to remove the glue left after peeling label off wine bottle label so i can reuse . thx



Guys, the easiest way to remove the glue is to use oil, any kind will work, but I use what ever is in the pantry. For tough/thick glue just smear some on and let it sit for a few seconds, then wipe with paper towel. It really does not take much, and you will be amazed how easy it is. Then just wash with soap and water.


----------

